# Puppy needs a home (NJ)



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

I fostered a 3 month old puppy named Gizzy over Christmas break and she was supposed to go to her forever home on Saturday. I just found out that her potential adopter backed out today. I would take her if I was able to care for a dog right now because she has the sweetest personality I've ever seen in a dog and is surprisingly well trained for 3 months old. I could even let her sleep in bed with me. I'm hoping she gets a home soon because I know she gets lonely pretty easily. If anyone in the NJ area is looking to get a dog and would like more info, let me know.

[attachment=0:2tp1lytm]photo 3.jpg[/attachment:2tp1lytm]

[attachment=1:2tp1lytm]photo 2.jpg[/attachment:2tp1lytm]

[attachment=2:2tp1lytm]photo 1.jpg[/attachment:2tp1lytm]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such a pretty puppy


----------

